# Soul



## Gourav sharma (Dec 15, 2014)

What is soul and  to the perfect means how it could be  defined?


----------



## Sherdil (Dec 16, 2014)

The soul is a part of the Divine that appears separate due to the illusion of duality. It can be considered to be consciousness that comes from the universal consciousness, like droplets come from the ocean.


----------



## Ishna (Dec 23, 2014)

Separate from what, Sherdil Ji?

In my humble opinion, soul is our life.  It is the core of our being.


----------



## Harry Haller (Dec 23, 2014)

The Soul is a word that means absolutely nothing, and yet can mean absolutely everything.


----------



## Sherdil (Dec 23, 2014)

Ishna said:
			
		

> Separate from what, Sherdil Ji?
> 
> In my humble opinion, soul is our life.  It is the core of our being.



It appears separate from the Divine, Ishna ji. This is because we think in terms of duality. In actuality, you are a part of me and I am a part of you. There is no difference between us. 

Harry ji is correct. The soul is nothing and it is everything. It is nothing because there is no such thing as MY soul, YOUR soul, etc. The soul is a part of everything as ONE thing. 

This is what it means to merge into the One. It is to understand that there is nothing to merge into. You are that One which you seek. 

As that One, understand that you were never born and you will never die. You are free from the cycle of birth and death. You are eternal.

IS THAT ALL THERE IS TO IT? 

The concept is simple, but the application is not.

Gurbani gives us the litmus test of the 5 thieves. These 5 thieves of your mind rob yourself of your Oneness and promote dualistic thinking. 

1) Kaam - lust after someone else
2) Krodh - angry at someone else
3) Lobh - wanting things for yourself
4) Moh - attachment to other things
5) Hankaar - believing that you are better than other people

Krodh. You can also be angry at yourself, but it is only because you have not understood the Hukam. Your expectation of what you should be does not match the reality of what you are. You are not raazi (content). Gurbani says HUKAM RAAZI CHALNA - Be content to walk with the command. 

Kaam. Lust and love are two different things. When there is Oneness, there is nothing but love. It is no coincidence that Gurbani reads like a love poem. 

GGS, page 788:



> ਮਃ  ੩  ॥
> मः ३ ॥
> Mėhlā 3.
> Third Mehl:
> ...


NIRBHOU / NIRVAIR
Nirbhou and Nirvair represent an eradication of duality. 

The One does not fear because there is nothing else but the One

The One has no enmity because there is nothing else but the One


HOW DO I ERADICATE DUALITY? 

The simplest answer Gurbani gives is to chant God's name, but in actuality God doesn't have a name. This One Everything is nameless. The names that we call God are only His qualities. The names don't define Him completely. Even "Waheguru" is just a quality of the One, which means the "wondrous teacher".

The name Guru ji uses the most is Har Har.

"Har" is a double entendre. It has two meanings. The first meaning of "Har" is everything. The second meaning of "Har" is energy, i.e. the energy that is pervading everything. 

So with the mantra "Har Har", Guru ji reminds himself that God is everything and God is also the energy that is pervading everything. God is both Sargun (seen) and Nirgun (unseen). 

There is a shabadh, which appears on page 1215 of GGS. "Rasna Japti Tuhi Tuhi" - My tongue chants "This is You, only You". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFFexzKDB7


----------



## Ishna (Dec 23, 2014)

A wonderful response, Sherdil Ji *HUGS*

This one goes into my list of most valuable SPN posts.  Yet another gem in the mine that is this forum.


----------



## Sherdil (Dec 23, 2014)

Ishna said:
			
		

> A wonderful response, Sherdil Ji *HUGS*
> 
> This one goes into my list of most valuable SPN posts.  Yet another gem in the mine that is this forum.



Thank you so much for your kind words. This is a mutually beneficial relationship. I have also learned a lot from you and the other members of this fine forum. Cheers. eacesign:


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Dec 24, 2014)

> This is what it means to merge into the One. It is to understand that there is nothing to merge into. You are that One which you seek.



Exactly this!  Separation itself IS the illusion!


----------

